# Swamp water?



## Maui Monster (Mar 2, 2011)

Been looking for a nice spot for a new outdoor grow and the ideal area is on the banks of a swamp. I havent had a chance to check the pH levels of the water, but does anyone know if it would be detrimental or fine for the plants? thanks


----------



## frankcos (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't personally have experience with this, but a long time friend of my father grows in a spot kind of like you describe. On the banks of a swampy marsh area with a creek running through the middle. His plants always seem to do very well there and it doesn't get any foot traffic. He says they get all the fresh water they need. If the other plants in the area are thriving nicely it is my opinion that your crop will too.Hope this helps. I am sure someone with more experience will be by shortly.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 2, 2011)

running creek water (aerobic-oxygen) is the key in francos senario. the stagnant swamp water (anaerobic-no oxy) is not good unless you aerate it & that seems like a work for a geurilla. hopefully there is current cause black peat is the bomb for growing in. keep in mind about dry season & water recession.


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 3, 2011)

Also figure out your high water mark. ive lost whole crops to a freak storm. Some wetlands fill completely during heavey rain. There is nothing worse close to the end of flower.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

i've grown i areas like your talking about. i use buckets though. if you get alot of rain the ground will stay soaked for a while near swamps, or they do around here. jmo good luck


----------



## Maui Monster (Mar 6, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> running creek water (aerobic-oxygen) is the key in francos senario. the stagnant swamp water (anaerobic-no oxy) is not good unless you aerate it & that seems like a work for a geurilla. hopefully there is current cause black peat is the bomb for growing in. keep in mind about dry season & water recession.


 
as soon as the snow melts ill be checking it out. i know theres a small creek near by so hopefully its not still water


----------



## teddy d (Apr 3, 2011)

an experienced grower told me swamps are his favorite in 15 years. but I guess his trick is to bring in a ton of sacks of soil to build a MOUND in the muddy area. supposedly the roots will stretch down to the wet mud but have enough of a soil mound to give dry/ oxegen to the top half of the roots. but her told me a rainy summer will **** you no matter what....


----------



## niteshft (Apr 3, 2011)

I found a place where the water level stays constant and plan to use five gal. buckets that will sit a few inches into the water. My nephew has done it with great results. The walls of the buckets keeps mice and other rodents from chewing on the plants but I guess most important is the bucket is surrounded by water.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 3, 2011)

The Myakka River Gang in SW FL floated those big shrimp coolers in the brackish water swamps.  They grew some decent schtuff till the po-po caught on.

I have always lost out growing near swamps or rivers--but at the time I didn't understand squat about wet and dry cycles.


----------



## Irish (Apr 8, 2011)

i grew in mississippi right next to a flowing creek in an old hog pen, and i watered from the creek. i would fill a five gallon pail with creek water though and leave it in the sun to reach a warmer temp, cause the creek was ice cold. they were the heaviest buds i ever grew. i say try a few there to check it out as a potential spot, but put your biggest numbers elsewhere so you come away with bud either way ya know. good luck, and hope to see some monsters this summer/fall...peace...


----------



## frankcos (Apr 8, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i grew in mississippi right next to a flowing creek in an old hog pen, and i watered from the creek. i would fill a five gallon pail with creek water though and leave it in the sun to reach a warmer temp, cause the creek was ice cold. they were the heaviest buds i ever grew. i say try a few there to check it out as a potential spot, but put your biggest numbers elsewhere so you come away with bud either way ya know. good luck, and hope to see some monsters this summer/fall...peace...


  I bet the dirt in that old hog pen had something to do with those big buds aswell...


----------

